# موهبتك ايه ...... !!



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 فبراير 2012)

*تحيه وسلام من ملك السلام 
علي اخواتي الكرام 
*





* تصميم  بدايه العمر *
* طبعا كلنا واخدين بالنا ان في مواهب كتير جدا في المنتدي 
من شعر ورسم وتصميم وصوت جميل 

الموضوع ده مرفق معاه استطلاع متعدد
يعني ممكن اللي هيصوت يختار اكتر من اختيار 

كل واحد يقول لنا موهبته ايه 
علشان نحاول نستخدمها في حاجه مفيده 

وهيكون في ضمن الاختيارات 
" اخري "
 اللي يختارها يكتب موهبته في مشاركه باللون الاحمر 

اتمني التفاعل من كل صاحب موهبه 

 سلام المسيح 

*


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *الغرض من الموضوع
> 
> اولا بالنسبه للمصممين
> الكل عارف ان في اكتر من موضوع مضمونهم واحد مع اختلاف الشكل
> ...




* ملحوظه : الفكره عندي من فتره 
بس نشطها جوايا انهارده اخونا
بداية العمر
وهو بالمناسبه مصمم جميل جدا 
ربنا يبارك حياته
* 

*طلبات التصميم  " فريق العمل الفني "*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 فبراير 2012)

انا اختارت كتير طماعه انا صوح

نقول اختارت ايه ...

بحب اكتب خواطر مش شعر يعني
وبرسم علي قدي 
وبرنم برده علي قدي دلوقت ( الله يرحم ايام الكورال زمان بقي )
ههههههههههههه

فكره الموضوع حلو يا عياد
بس هاتستخدم المواهب دي ازاي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## اليعازر (9 فبراير 2012)

(دراستي) الموسيقى ..تلحين/ توزيع/تسجيل....يعني على قدي.

اذا ممكن نسميها موهبة، ماشي ..هههه


موضوع جديد ويقربنا اكثر من بعض.

شكرا ليك ، الرب يباركك.


.


----------



## scream man (9 فبراير 2012)

*كل الفرق ان حضرتك اضفت
الموسيقي " عزف و تلحين " 		 		 	
بس
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 فبراير 2012)

*لالالالالالا*
*انا فالموضوع القديم كنت تانى مشاركة *
*ماليس دحوة بقى :smil13:*
*ههههههههه*
*انا مش بعرف اعيد المشاركات بقى يا عياد *
*انا قولتلك موهبتى وخلاص*
*عشان بس الحسد :t33:*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (9 فبراير 2012)

تصميم ...وتلحين ..وترنيم ..​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (9 فبراير 2012)

وميرسي للموضوع الحلو​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> انا اختارت كتير طماعه انا صوح
> 
> نقول اختارت ايه ...
> 
> ...




* ولا طمع ولا حاجه 
انا عايز اعرف كل حاجه 
 علشان كده عملته استطلاع متعدد الاخيارات 
وهقول كمان شويه الغرض منه 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 فبراير 2012)

اليعازر قال:


> (دراستي) الموسيقى ..تلحين/ توزيع/تسجيل....يعني على قدي.
> 
> اذا ممكن نسميها موهبة، ماشي ..هههه
> 
> ...



* صدقني يا استاذي الموضوع اتعدل مخصوص علشان خاطر حضرتك 
واكيد هيكون للموهبه دي دور 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 فبراير 2012)

scream man قال:


> *كل الفرق ان حضرتك اضفت
> الموسيقي " عزف و تلحين "
> بس
> *​



* التعديل البسيط ده 
ليه دور كبير جدا 
متتسرعش يا كيمو :smil12:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 فبراير 2012)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *لالالالالالا*
> *انا فالموضوع القديم كنت تانى مشاركة *
> *ماليس دحوة بقى :smil13:*
> *ههههههههه*
> ...



*عارفين يا باشا مواهبك الفظيعه
الرخامه حسب قولك  :smil12:
 واصتياد الطائرات المحلقه وانتي في البلكونه :t33:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 فبراير 2012)

*


FADY_TEMON قال:



تصميم ...وتلحين ..وترنيم ..​

أنقر للتوسيع...


** ربنا يبارك مواهبك يا غالي 



FADY_TEMON قال:



وميرسي للموضوع الحلو​

أنقر للتوسيع...


انا اللي بقولك ميرسي لمشاركتك الجميله * *
واحب اقولك ان انت ممنوع من السفر 
اقصد ممنوع انك تغيب عن المنتدي بعد كده فترات طويله 
لان هيبقي ليك دور مهم جدا 
واعتقد انه هيبقي رئيسي 
*​


----------



## candy shop (9 فبراير 2012)

فكرتها جميله اوى 

متابعه 

ربنا يباركك

واجمل تفييم
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 فبراير 2012)

زمان وانا صغنن كنت باخد جايزة أفضل رسم على مستوى مدرستى
لكن لما كبرت دول افضل حاجتين بحبهم بس ايه الاحراج دة هههههههههه:
+ بأعشق الترانيم 
+ بأعشق دراسة اللغات

بس كفاية كدة لان فى حاجات تانية بس علشان المجد الباطل ههههههههه


----------



## +febronia+ (9 فبراير 2012)

موضوع جميل ياا كابتن 

تم التصويت "_التصميم بانواعه" 
مش عندي غيرة ^_^ 
_


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 فبراير 2012)

candy shop قال:


> فكرتها جميله اوى
> متابعه
> ربنا يباركك
> واجمل تفييم
> ​



* منوراني يا امي 
ميرسي للتقيم 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> زمان وانا صغنن كنت باخد جايزة أفضل رسم على مستوى مدرستى
> لكن لما كبرت دول افضل حاجتين بحبهم بس ايه الاحراج دة هههههههههه:
> + بأعشق الترانيم
> + بأعشق دراسة اللغات
> ...



*ربنا يبارك مواهبك يا غالي 
هنحتاجك في موضوع الرسم
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 فبراير 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> موضوع جميل ياا كابتن
> 
> تم التصويت "_التصميم بانواعه"
> مش عندي غيرة ^_^
> _



*ميرسي يا فنانه 
بالمناسبه سيتم استغلالك 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ربنا يبارك مواهبك يا غالي
> هنحتاجك في موضوع الرسم
> *​


هههههههههه رسم ايه دة وانا صغنن بس


----------



## اليعازر (9 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * صدقني يا استاذي الموضوع اتعدل مخصوص علشان خاطر حضرتك
> واكيد هيكون للموهبه دي دور
> *​



أنا عارف اني غلبتك بتعديل الموضوع ...

الرب يباركك

.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 فبراير 2012)

*الغرض من الموضوع 

اولا بالنسبه للمصممين 
الكل عارف ان في اكتر من موضوع مضمونهم واحد مع اختلاف الشكل 
وهو طلبات التصميم
كل صاحب موضوع بيكون مهتم بالموضوع فتره معينه
وبعدين الدنيا بتشغله ومش بيقدر يتابع 
وبنشوف بعدها الرد المعتاد لمشرفين القسم 

يغلق لعدم تواجد عارض الخدمه او صاحب الموضوع 

 وده طبعا بيكون غصب عنهم 


 المطلوب بقي من كل المصممين 
هيتعمل موضوع طلبات تصميم 
بيشارك فيه كل مصممين المنتدي 
واي حد هيطلب تصميم المصمم المتواجد 
يقوم بالخدمه 
علي ان تقتصر التصميمات علي الصور الدينيه 
والاسماء ويستبعد تماما الصور الشخصيه 

 ويكون التوقيع علي كل التصميمات 
 شعار او اسم المنتدي
وليس المصمم 


 نيجي بقي لدور الشعراء 
مطلوب منهم الاجتهاد في كتابه ترانيم 
وهنا يجي دور الملحنين والمرنمين 
طبعا مش قصدي اننا نعمل شريط 

بس القصد اننا نعمل عمل خاص بمنتدي الكنيسه واسمه 

ونفس القصه لمؤلفين القصص والمسرحيات 
هنعمل مسرحيات  " صوتيه فقط "
لخصوصيه الاعضاء 
ولامكانيه المشاركه من اي مكان في العالم بالتسجيل الصوتي 
وبردوا العمل يحمل اسم المنتدي 

ويا ريت الاداره توفر لنا مشرف فاضي يشرف علي الموضوع ده 
واتمني كمان ان يتم عمل قسم فرعي لضم الانشطه دي 

وليكن بركه 
سلام المسيح 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> هههههههههه رسم ايه دة وانا صغنن بس



* طيب اكيد الموهبه بتكبر مع الزمن 
مش بتختفي :smil12:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 فبراير 2012)

اليعازر قال:


> أنا عارف اني غلبتك بتعديل الموضوع ...
> 
> الرب يباركك
> 
> .



* ويباركك يا رب 
احنا اللي هنغلب حضرتك 
الموضوع ليه ابعاد اخري :smil12:

 تم تعديل المشاركه الاولي
*​


----------



## اليعازر (9 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * ويباركك يا رب
> احنا اللي هنغلب حضرتك
> الموضوع ليه ابعاد اخري :smil12:
> 
> ...



قبل التعديل ورغبة مني في مشاركة إخوتي، اضع ملف لمقدمة موسيقية لأوبريت غنائي خاص من ألحاني وتوزيعي وتسجيلي...(
الاوبريت مدته 12 دقيقة، وسأكتفي طبعاً بالمقدمة، أرجو ان تحوز على إعجابكم.

رأيكم يهمني.



http://www.4shared.com/folder/4jYTbpDU/_online.html

.


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 فبراير 2012)

....
ميرسي للموضوع وللفكره


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * طيب اكيد الموهبه بتكبر مع الزمن
> مش بتختفي :smil12:
> *​


ههههههههه لا اختفت لان دراستى خارج نطاق موهبتى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 فبراير 2012)

معنديش هههههههههه
لا بجد متعتبرش مواهب 
انا شوية بحب اكتب بس حاجات على قدى جدا
وبحاول اعمل صور بس فاشلة كلها هههههههه
بلاش انا فى المواهب دى ​


----------



## Rosetta (9 فبراير 2012)

موضوع روعة يا عياد 
تم التصويت للكتابة والأداء الصوتي 


سلام المسيح


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 فبراير 2012)

اليعازر قال:


> قبل التعديل ورغبة مني في مشاركة إخوتي، اضع ملف لمقدمة موسيقية لأوبريت غنائي خاص من ألحاني وتوزيعي وتسجيلي...(
> الاوبريت مدته 12 دقيقة، وسأكتفي طبعاً بالمقدمة، أرجو ان تحوز على إعجابكم.
> 
> رأيكم يهمني.
> ...



[YOUTUBE]yKhr3fRi0sg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Twin (9 فبراير 2012)

انا أخترت أخري ​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 فبراير 2012)

الفكرة تحفة يابني
ياريت تتفعل وتتعمل عملي

انت برنس ياض :d


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ....
> ميرسي للموضوع وللفكره



* ميرسي لولو 
ومبروك الاسم الجديد 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ههههههههه لا اختفت لان دراستى خارج نطاق موهبتى




* عمر الموهبه ما كان ليها علاقه بالدراسه 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 فبراير 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> معنديش هههههههههه
> لا بجد متعتبرش مواهب
> انا شوية بحب اكتب بس حاجات على قدى جدا
> وبحاول اعمل صور بس فاشلة كلها هههههههه
> بلاش انا فى المواهب دى ​



* اوعي تقولي فاشله 
بجد شغلي بيعجبني 
منوره يا باشا
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> انا أخترت أخري ​



*غلط 
انت تختار الاولي 
متتهربش من الخدمه 
 دنا معتمد عليك اعتماد رئيسي :smil12:
 اكيد بعد ربنا طبعا 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> موضوع روعة يا عياد
> تم التصويت للكتابة والأداء الصوتي
> 
> 
> سلام المسيح



*ميرسي يا باشا 
وربنا يبارك مواهبك وتساعدي في الخدمه 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> الفكرة تحفة يابني
> ياريت تتفعل وتتعمل عملي
> 
> انت برنس ياض :d




* تعيش يا عمنا 
بس يا ريت حد من الاداره يأيد الكلام ده 
لو في تعديل في الفكره او اعتراض يقول لنا 
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 فبراير 2012)

طيب الى معندهوش موهبه يعمل ايه دلوقتى هههههههههههه
انا اخرى بعمل صور بس على ادى جدا  وجربت الفلاش بس بردوا مش محترفه يعنى​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2012)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> طيب الى معندهوش موهبه يعمل ايه دلوقتى هههههههههههه
> انا اخرى بعمل صور بس على ادى جدا  وجربت الفلاش بس بردوا مش محترفه يعنى​



* انوا ليه محسسيني انا طالب محترفين بشهادات خبره 
الفكره دي هتخدم المشارك فيها قبل متلقي الخدمه 
الممارسه والتكررا هيدكي الخبر 

وانتي بجد شغلك جميل جدا وبيعجبني 
*​


----------



## Twin (10 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *غلط *
> *انت تختار الاولي *
> *متتهربش من الخدمه *
> *دنا معتمد عليك اعتماد رئيسي :smil12:*
> *اكيد بعد ربنا طبعا *​


*مش وقت تدابيس يا عمنا .... عندك بدل الموهبة عشرة *
*اديهم فرصتهم بقي :smil12:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *مش وقت تدابيس يا عمنا .... عندك بدل الموهبة عشرة *
> *اديهم فرصتهم بقي :smil12:*​



* تاني موهبه محدش نفعها 
وانت المرشح الاول ليها 
*​


----------



## Twin (10 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *تاني موهبه محدش نفعها *
> *وانت المرشح الاول ليها *​


* بص انا معاك في الأختيار الأول ,,, وده بديهي :smil12:*
*اما الأختيار التاني برده أنا راشق فيه *
*أنا كتبت بدل الكتاب 2 وبدل المسرحية برده 2 ,,,, وخيالي واسع  :t33:*
*وأي حاجة عيزنها أنا موجود ... مش تقلقوا *

*بس خليني في الحلات الحرجة بس هههههههه*

*انت تؤمرني يا عياد*​


----------



## ارووجة (10 فبراير 2012)

طبعا الرسم....وشوية  هضيف رسوماتي  لاني زمان ماشاركت المنتدى

بس الرسام شو رح يعمل؟=)
والفكرة حلوة  يعطيك العافية


----------



## Samir poet (10 فبراير 2012)

*موهبتى كتابة الشعر
الرومانسى يعنى حب
وشعر دينى مسيحي
وكمان بمثل فى كنيستى 
ويقلبونى فى المسرح العام
ابو سمرة اسطورة الكوميديا بتاع المسرح
وممثل كوميديا علطول
ياترى انفع ولا منفعش معكم

*​


----------



## aymonded (10 فبراير 2012)

طبعاً قد يكون الموضوع قديم، وكان نفسي أساعدكم كتير بس انا يمكن متفرغ أكثر للكتابة من جهة الخبرة والموضوعات الدراسية والروحية والإرشادية أكثر من انشغالي بالتصميمات والأشعار والموضوعات الفنية وغيرها مما أعرف، ولكن هنا هاكتفي بوضع تصميم صغير وشعر كإهداء إليكم، ولو ان التصميم عملته منذ فترة طويلة ولكن ضفت له اسم المنتدى، والشعر ايضاً كتبته منذ فترة طويلة جداً ولكن أكتبه مرة أخرى إليكم هنا، أرجو أن يعجبكم، كونوا معافين ...

أولاً التصميم مع كلمات صغيرة :






ثانياً أبيات شعرية وهي عن الكنيسة وراعيت التشكيل فيها بقدر الإمكان وقد يحتاج لبعض التعديلات ولكن ما علينا، وهذه هي الأبيات:

*أُعـــــرُوْس إِكـليلهـــــا يـعلوَهـــــا *** أَم هـي الشُّمــــــس تَلْمَـــــع بِمَجْـــــد بَارِيْهَــــــــــــا 
حُسْنِهَـــــا قَدْاســـــة وَطُهِّر يَكَسِيُّهَـــــا *** طَبْعِهَـــــا إِلَهِي وَالْحُـــــب نَهْـــــر يَرْوِيْهَـــــــــا 
تُشِـــــع بِنُـــــوْر  مَجْـــــد فَادَيُّهَـــــا *** وَجَمَالِهَـــــا يَعْلُـــــو  فَـــــوْق الْدُّنْيَا وَمَا فِيْهَــــــــــا 
نَغَــــــم لَحْن الْخَلَاص سَر أَغَانِيِّهَـــــا *** وَحُلاهَا زِيْنَـــــة مَوَاهِــب الْـــرُّوْح تْكَسِيُّهَــــــــــا 
شَّرَكْتُهَـــــا فِي  الْثَّالُـــــوْث تُغْنِيْهَـــــا *** أُنُشُوَدْتِهَـــــا سَــــــلَام  مَخْلَصَهُــــــا وَفَادِيْهَــــــــا 
احْتَـــــار الْشِعَر فِي وَصْف مَعَانِيْهَـــــا *** فطّبَعَهَـــــا سَمَـــــاوِي لَا يُوْجَـــــد لَه تَشْبِيْهــــــا 
حُسْنِهَـــــا نَقِيّـــــا مِنَزَّهَـــا تَنْزِيْهـــــا *** حُسْن سَال مِن أَبِي الْأَنْوَار فَشَع جَمَالَ يُغْنِيَهَـــــــا 
الْكُل يَشْتَهِي أَن يَنْضَم لَهَا وَيَعِيْش فِيْهَـــــا *** وَهِي تقَبِّل الْكُل وَتُنَادِي بِرِسَالَة فَادَيُّهَـــــــــا 
هَلُمُّـــــوا أَيُّهَا  الْعُرَاة تَعَالَوْا وَاكْتَسَوْا بِبِر فَادِيْنَا *** اسْتُنِيرُوا  بِإِشْرَاق مَجْد نُوْر بَارِيْنَــــــــــا 
ذُوْقُوْا الْسَّعَادَة وَفَرِح الْخَلَاص الْأَبَدِي *** فِي الْشَّرِكَة مَع الْثَّالُوْث الْقُدُّوس لَحْن فَرِح أَغَانِيْنَا*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *تاني موهبه محدش نفعها *
> *وانت المرشح الاول ليها *​


تانى موهبه دى عبوووووووووووووووود بدوووون نقاااش
فكره حلوه اوى يا عياد-- مرسى ليك


----------



## aymonded (10 فبراير 2012)

معلشي انا آسف يظهر أني اتسرعت وعلقت ووضعت تصميمات وشعر، بس بصراحة مش فاهم الموضوع يظهر كويس، سامحوني، يا ريت بس افهم المقصود ايه، هل هو اختيار أحد للمساعدة ام ايه بالظبط، وباعتذر مرة أخرى، النعمة معكم
​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 فبراير 2012)

انا صوت اخرى

لانى بعشق التصوير 

بحب الموسيقى جدا والترانيم بس اسمع بس ههههههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * عمر الموهبه ما كان ليها علاقه بالدراسه
> *​


لا طبعا الموهبة تثقلها الدراسة 
عالعموم انا فى خدمتكم كأفكار لو تحبوا


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> تانى موهبه دى عبوووووووووووووووود بدوووون نقاااش
> فكره حلوه اوى يا عياد-- مرسى ليك



تمام كلامك يا قمره
عبود عنده موهبه كتابه القصص والمسرحيات
بكل انواعها 

حد يدبسه بقي في الموهبه التانيه دي

دا غير كتابه الشعر وما خفي كان أعظم :smile01


----------



## tamav maria (10 فبراير 2012)

ياخساره ياعياد
كان نفسي اساعد معاكم باي حاجه
بس انا ماليش في كل دول
ربنا يوفقكم والموضوع ينجح باذن الله


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * ربنا يبارك مواهبك يا غالي
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:a82:  ياللهههههوي  :36_3_2:​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> ياخساره ياعياد
> كان نفسي اساعد معاكم باي حاجه
> بس انا ماليش في كل دول
> ربنا يوفقكم والموضوع ينجح باذن الله



دوري علي اي حاجة بتعرفي تعمليها ...يعني مثلاً ..بتعرفي تجمعي صور كتتير من علي النت ..ليكي ودن حلوة سميعة يعني ..دي كلها مواهب ..بنسميها مواهب ثانوية ..يالا شوفي بقا أنتي شطورة فإيه ويالا معانا ..
​


----------



## tamav maria (10 فبراير 2012)

FADY_TEMON قال:


> دوري علي اي حاجة بتعرفي تعمليها ...يعني مثلاً ..بتعرفي تجمعي صور كتتير من علي النت ..ليكي ودن حلوة سميعة يعني ..دي كلها مواهب ..بنسميها مواهب ثانوية ..يالا شوفي بقا أنتي شطورة فإيه ويالا معانا ..​


 
اشكرك يافادي لتشجيعك لي
واكيد انا ها اكون معاكم بروحي قبل موهبتي


----------



## Alexander.t (10 فبراير 2012)

*انا غلبان ومعنديش مواهب 
موضوع حلو بس مش فاهم لحد دلوقتى الهدف (انا مقريتش الصفحات كلها )
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> * بص انا معاك في الأختيار الأول ,,, وده بديهي :smil12:*
> *اما الأختيار التاني برده أنا راشق فيه *
> *أنا كتبت بدل الكتاب 2 وبدل المسرحية برده 2 ,,,, وخيالي واسع  :t33:*
> *وأي حاجة عيزنها أنا موجود ... مش تقلقوا *
> ...



* ماشي يا عمنا 
هنشيلك للتقيله 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2012)

ارووجة قال:


> طبعا الرسم....وشوية  هضيف رسوماتي  لاني زمان ماشاركت المنتدى
> 
> بس الرسام شو رح يعمل؟=)
> والفكرة حلوة  يعطيك العافية



* منوره يا فنانه وطبعا مواهبك معروفه من غير ما تقولي 

حضرتك هتكوني مسئوله عن رسم المشاهد للقصص والمسرحيات 
لانها هتكون صوتيه فقط زي ما سبق واعلنت 

ويتم دمج الصور مع الاصوات 
ويطلع فيديو باسم المنتدي :smile01
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *موهبتى كتابة الشعر
> الرومانسى يعنى حب
> وشعر دينى مسيحي
> وكمان بمثل فى كنيستى
> ...



* ربنا يزيد ويبارك 
هل عندك القدره انك تسجل بصوتك النص اللي هيتبعتلك  
يعني دورك في القصه " بصوتك وبطريقه تمثليه "
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2012)

aymonded قال:


> طبعاً قد يكون الموضوع قديم، وكان نفسي أساعدكم كتير بس انا يمكن متفرغ أكثر للكتابة من جهة الخبرة والموضوعات الدراسية والروحية والإرشادية أكثر من انشغالي بالتصميمات والأشعار والموضوعات الفنية وغيرها مما أعرف، ولكن هنا هاكتفي بوضع تصميم صغير وشعر كإهداء إليكم، ولو ان التصميم عملته منذ فترة طويلة ولكن ضفت له اسم المنتدى، والشعر ايضاً كتبته منذ فترة طويلة جداً ولكن أكتبه مرة أخرى إليكم هنا، أرجو أن يعجبكم، كونوا معافين ...
> 
> أولاً التصميم مع كلمات صغيرة :
> 
> ...



* ربنا يبارك مواهبك وعمل ايديك 
منور يا استاذنا 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> تانى موهبه دى عبوووووووووووووووود بدوووون نقاااش
> فكره حلوه اوى يا عياد-- مرسى ليك



* بعتله اللينك مش عايز يجي البيه 
روحي هاتيه وتعالي :smile01

 شانكي يا كبيره 
علي فكره هنحتاجك في التصحيح الاملائي :act23:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2012)

aymonded قال:


> معلشي انا آسف يظهر أني اتسرعت وعلقت ووضعت تصميمات وشعر، بس بصراحة مش فاهم الموضوع يظهر كويس، سامحوني، يا ريت بس افهم المقصود ايه، هل هو اختيار أحد للمساعدة ام ايه بالظبط، وباعتذر مرة أخرى، النعمة معكم
> ​



* لالالالالا مفيش داعي للاعتذار 
*​
*الغرض من الموضوع 

اولا بالنسبه للمصممين 
الكل عارف ان في اكتر من موضوع مضمونهم واحد مع اختلاف الشكل 
وهو طلبات التصميم
كل صاحب موضوع بيكون مهتم بالموضوع فتره معينه
وبعدين الدنيا بتشغله ومش بيقدر يتابع 
وبنشوف بعدها الرد المعتاد لمشرفين القسم 

يغلق لعدم تواجد عارض الخدمه او صاحب الموضوع 

 وده طبعا بيكون غصب عنهم 


 المطلوب بقي من كل المصممين 
هيتعمل موضوع طلبات تصميم 
بيشارك فيه كل مصممين المنتدي 
واي حد هيطلب تصميم المصمم المتواجد 
يقوم بالخدمه 
علي ان تقتصر التصميمات علي الصور الدينيه 
والاسماء ويستبعد تماما الصور الشخصيه 

 ويكون التوقيع علي كل التصميمات 
 شعار او اسم المنتدي
وليس المصمم 


 نيجي بقي لدور الشعراء 
مطلوب منهم الاجتهاد في كتابه ترانيم 
وهنا يجي دور الملحنين والمرنمين 
طبعا مش قصدي اننا نعمل شريط 

بس القصد اننا نعمل عمل خاص بمنتدي الكنيسه واسمه 

ونفس القصه لمؤلفين القصص والمسرحيات 
هنعمل مسرحيات  " صوتيه فقط "
لخصوصيه الاعضاء 
ولامكانيه المشاركه من اي مكان في العالم بالتسجيل الصوتي 
وبردوا العمل يحمل اسم المنتدي 

ويا ريت الاداره توفر لنا مشرف فاضي يشرف علي الموضوع ده 
واتمني كمان ان يتم عمل قسم فرعي لضم الانشطه دي 

وليكن بركه 
سلام المسيح 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا صوت اخرى
> 
> لانى بعشق التصوير
> 
> بحب الموسيقى جدا والترانيم بس اسمع بس ههههههههههه



* يبقي خلاص اي حاجه تصوريها 
هاتيهالنا 
اكيد هنستخدمها في التصميم 
بس بلاش خاص والنبي ههههههههه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> لا طبعا الموهبة تثقلها الدراسة
> عالعموم انا فى خدمتكم كأفكار لو تحبوا



*اكيد يا غالي :smile01
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> تمام كلامك يا قمره
> عبود عنده موهبه كتابه القصص والمسرحيات
> بكل انواعها
> 
> ...




* طيب هو مش راضي يجي 
انا بعت حبوا تجيبه 
روحي هاتيه معاها 
 بس خدي بالك عايزينه حياً او حياً بردوا:bud:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2012)

FADY_TEMON قال:


> :a82:  ياللهههههوي  :36_3_2:​



* انت فاكرا ساهله ولا ايه *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2012)

FADY_TEMON قال:


> netta قال:
> 
> 
> > ياخساره ياعياد
> ...



*بالظبط يا نيتا زي ما قالك فادي 

وغير كل ده انتي منورانا 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *انا غلبان ومعنديش مواهب
> موضوع حلو بس مش فاهم لحد دلوقتى الهدف (انا مقريتش الصفحات كلها )
> *



*الفكره يا مينا اننا هنعمل 
تصميمات 
وترانيم 
وقصص صوتيه 
من تاليف وتلحين ةوعزف 
وتمثيل واداء صوتي
اعضاء المنتدي 

يعني اعمال فنيه 
Made In Arabchurch
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (10 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *الفكره يا مينا اننا هنعمل
> تصميمات
> وترانيم
> وقصص صوتيه
> ...


*بيس يا بوب الله معكم *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *بيس يا بوب الله معكم *



*تعيش يا بوب 
وفي انتظار رد الاداره :thnk0001:
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * طيب هو مش راضي يجي
> انا بعت حبوا تجيبه
> روحي هاتيه معاها
> بس خدي بالك عايزينه حياً او حياً بردوا:bud:
> *​



هههههههههههههههه بلاش انا كفايه حبوا عليه
الراجل طفش مني :smile01


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه بلاش انا كفايه حبوا عليه
> الراجل طفش مني :smile01



* الله اما قوي ايمانك هههههههه
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (10 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *تعيش يا بوب
> وفي انتظار رد الاداره :thnk0001:
> *​


*يا راجل انت لسه مخدتش موافقة الاداره
اومال انت عشمت الناس بالحلق ليه :59:
كان المفروض طالما انت شايف انك هتحتاج موافقة الاداره كنت اخدت الموافقه الاؤل 
اسال روك او دونا بما ان دونا مشرفة القسم *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *يا راجل انت لسه مخدتش موافقة الاداره
> اومال انت عشمت الناس بالحلق ليه :59:
> كان المفروض طالما انت شايف انك هتحتاج موافقة الاداره كنت اخدت الموافقه الاؤل
> اسال روك او دونا بما ان دونا مشرفة القسم *



 الموافقه مش علي الموضوع 
الموافقه علي القسم الفرعي  " قسم الاعمال الفنيه "


----------



## Alexander.t (10 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> الموافقه مش علي الموضوع
> الموافقه علي القسم الفرعي  " قسم الاعمال الفنيه "


*قسم فرعى معتقدش روك يوافق
بس مش هنخسر حاجه لو قولتله يمكن لما يشوف
ناس كتيير مستعده تشارك فى القسم ، يوافق ع انشائه*


----------



## tamav maria (10 فبراير 2012)

اشكرك ياعياد للتشجيع
وعلي فكره الاخ بداية العمر
تصميماته راااااائعه
وبيكتب شعر جميل جدا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *قسم فرعى معتقدش روك يوافق
> بس مش هنخسر حاجه لو قولتله يمكن لما يشوف
> ناس كتيير مستعده تشارك فى القسم ، يوافق ع انشائه*



* تم تبليغه 
وربنا يكرم
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> اشكرك ياعياد للتشجيع
> وعلي فكره الاخ بداية العمر
> تصميماته راااااائعه
> وبيكتب شعر جميل جدا



* ميرسي نيتا 

وانا فعلا ملاجظ ان تصميماته جميله جد 
بس الاشعار دي اللي معرفهاش 
ربنا يبارك مواهبه 
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 فبراير 2012)

_*الشعر والكتابة
الاداء الصوتى
التمثيل

جميل يا عياد
شكرا ليك
*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2012)

Hero_M.G قال:


> _*الشعر والكتابة
> الاداء الصوتى
> التمثيل
> 
> ...



* منور يا هندزه 
وربنا يبارك مواهبك
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 فبراير 2012)

> *يبقي خلاص اي حاجه تصوريها
> هاتيهالنا
> اكيد هنستخدمها في التصميم
> بس بلاش خاص والنبي ههههههههه*



هههههههههههه ما هو اكيييييد لو خاص مش هحطها


----------



## tamav maria (10 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ميرسي نيتا *​
> *وانا فعلا ملاجظ ان تصميماته جميله جد *
> *بس الاشعار دي اللي معرفهاش *
> *ربنا يبارك مواهبه *​


 
ده شعر من اشعاره
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=203613


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> ده شعر من اشعاره
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=203613



*فعلا عندك عقد موهبه جميله 
عجبتني جدا وتم التقيم 
وتقيم لتعبك كمان 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه ما هو اكيييييد لو خاص مش هحطها




* استحمال تبعتيها غلاسه ولا حاجه :smile01
*​


----------



## tamav maria (10 فبراير 2012)

ثانكس عياد للتقييم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> ثانكس عياد للتقييم



* العفش 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 فبراير 2012)

> * استحمال تبعتيها غلاسه ولا حاجه :smile01*



لاء مش هغلس فى الصور هههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> لاء مش هغلس فى الصور هههههههههه



* الغلاسه مبتتجزئش 
اقصد المبادئ مبتتجزئش
*​


----------



## tamav maria (10 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *العفش *​


 
العفش وكراكيب المطبخ
ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (10 فبراير 2012)

> * الغلاسه مبتتجزئش
> اقصد المبادئ مبتتجزئش
> *​



انا هجزئها احب اكون مبتكرة


----------



## Twin (10 فبراير 2012)

*وصلتوا لأيه يا بشر ؟*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> العفش وكراكيب المطبخ
> ههههههههههه



* طيب واوضه النوم والصالون والسفره
علي مين يعني 
لا مش هينفع الكلام ده 
احنا نعمل قايمه بالعفش

 ولو مش عاجبك طلقيني :gun:
ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا هجزئها احب اكون مبتكرة




* يا واد نت يا متطور :66:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *وصلتوا لأيه يا بشر ؟*​



* منتظرين الاداره يا عمونا 
نشوف هنعمل قسم ولا نشتغل في مواضيع منفصله 
موزعه بين القبائل اقصد الاقسام 
*​


----------



## Twin (10 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *منتظرين الاداره يا عمونا *
> *نشوف هنعمل قسم ولا نشتغل في مواضيع منفصله *
> *موزعه بين القبائل اقصد الاقسام *​


*يا عم شوفوا هتبدأوا ازاي *
*بغض النظر في قسم أو مفيش*
*شوفوا هتمشوها أزاي *
*مين معاكوا ومين مش هيقدر*
*هتبدأوا بأيه ..... وهكذا *
*أما الاقسام كلها مجود ..... كتابات وصور وفيديوها وكله موجود*
*ولما الأدارة ترد ولو وفقت نبقي ننقل المواضيع .... فهمتوا :t4:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *يا عم شوفوا هتبدأوا ازاي *
> *بغض النظر في قسم أو مفيش*
> *شوفوا هتمشوها أزاي *
> *مين معاكوا ومين مش هيقدر*
> ...



* فاهم يا عمنا 
يبقي خلاص بكره هنزل اول موضوع 
واحتمال تكون الاداره ردت*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 فبراير 2012)

سلام ونعمه رب المجد
اشكرك جدا اخي الحبيب
"!! Coptic Lion !!"


> الفكره عندي من فتره
> بس نشطها جوايا انهارده اخونا
> بداية العمر


من اجل يسوع .. من اجل كنيستنا .. سنعتصر البابنا كي نخرج كل ما يمكننا فعله
كي يجمع الرب يسوع اخوتنا فى كل العالم فى منتدانا الغالي ..كنيستنا الغاليه


> صوتيه فقط


هل لي ان القي قصائد بصوتي واضعها علي المنتدي
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


> ويكون التوقيع علي كل التصميمات
> شعار او اسم المنتدي


استمحيني عذرا فى التصميمات الماضيه 
لكن لم يفوتني اسم المنتدي


> كل صاحب موضوع بيكون مهتم بالموضوع فتره معينه



طال عمري او قصر 
يرزقكم الرب يسوع طيلة العمر والعافيه
طالما يمدني الرب يسوع  بالمقدره علي التواجد
لن افوت يوم من عمري دون ان ادخل كنيتسي لارتاح بها بعيدا عن هموم الدنيا بين اخوتي الاعزاء


> وهيكون في ضمن الاختيارات
> " اخري "
> اللي يختارها يكتب موهبته في مشاركه باللون الاحمر


كتابة القصص القصيره
اشكرك مره اخري اخي
"!! Coptic Lion !!"
لاحياء الفكره
تحياتي
اخوكم
++بداية العمر++
سلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل العقول
سلام ونعمه رب المجد
​


----------



## white.angel (11 فبراير 2012)

*موهبتى هى قلمى .. اشعار ومقالات .. *​


----------



## tamav maria (11 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *طيب واوضه النوم والصالون والسفره*
> *علي مين يعني *
> *لا مش هينفع الكلام ده *
> *احنا نعمل قايمه بالعفش*​
> ...


ياخرااااااااااااشي 
عاوز تطلقني
ياشماتة ابله ظاظا فيي







​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 فبراير 2012)

*طلبات التصميم  " فريق العمل الفني "*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 فبراير 2012)

*انا الوحيد اللى حطيت قصص ومسرحيات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*تستفيدوا منها ازاى دى بقى ؟؟؟*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *انا الوحيد اللى حطيت قصص ومسرحيات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *تستفيدوا منها ازاى دى بقى ؟؟؟*



*مهو مفيش غيرك ، لازم نستغلك *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 فبراير 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ونعمه رب المجد
> اشكرك جدا اخي الحبيب
> "!! Coptic Lion !!"
> 
> ...


* نورت يا غالي 
وبجد انا اللي بشكر حضرتك )
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 فبراير 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *موهبتى هى قلمى .. اشعار ومقالات .. *​



* خلاص توكل علي الله 
وحاول تكتبي حاجه تنفع ترنيمه 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> ياخرااااااااااااشي
> عاوز تطلقني
> ياشماتة ابله ظاظا فيي
> 
> ...



* ابله ظاظا مين ؟


 اوعي تقولي اخرس  :ranting:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *انا الوحيد اللى حطيت قصص ومسرحيات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *تستفيدوا منها ازاى دى بقى ؟؟؟*



* لا يا عمنا معك الاخ توين بس متخفي :t33:
المهم حاول تكتب لنا مسرحيه حلوه كده 
او قصه كوميديه علشان في اعضاء هتعملها بصوتها 
ورينا الهمه يا عمنا 
*​


----------



## Twin (11 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *لا يا عمنا معك الاخ توين بس متخفي :t33:*
> ​



*ديماً فكرني بالخير يا واد *​


----------



## Twin (11 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *انا الوحيد اللى حطيت قصص ومسرحيات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *تستفيدوا منها ازاى دى بقى ؟؟؟*


*عبود ... أعتمد *
*وخش برجلك اليمين :beee:*​


----------



## tamav maria (11 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ابله ظاظا مين ؟*​
> 
> *اوعي تقولي اخرس :ranting:*​


 

الحمدلله 
اديك عرفتها لواحدك
ههههههههه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
اضع هذا التصميم تفاعلا 
مع موضوع اخي الغالي
"!! Coptic Lion !!"
اتمني ان يوضع فى مقدمة الموضوع كعامل جذب
:::::::::::::::::::::::
http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/1115254253.jpg
:::::::::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
سلام ونعمه رب المجد​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
اضع هذا التصميم تفاعلا 
مع موضوع اخي الغالي
"!! Coptic Lion !!"
اتمني ان يوضع فى مقدمة الموضوع كعامل جذب
:::::::::::::::::::::::
http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/1115254253.jpg
:::::::::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
سلام ونعمه رب المجد​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 فبراير 2012)




----------



## tamav maria (12 فبراير 2012)

حقيقي انت مبدع وفنان بداية العمر
اعلان تحفه عن الموضوع
سلم ايدك


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام


> حقيقي انت مبدع وفنان بداية العمر
> اعلان تحفه عن الموضوع
> سلم ايدك


اشكرك اختي الغاليه علي هذا الاطراء والثناء
 الذي اشعر انه كثير جدا علي
ولكني سأعمل علي ان اكون عند حسن ظن كل اخوتي
:::::::::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
سلام ونعمه رب المجد
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام


> حقيقي انت مبدع وفنان بداية العمر
> اعلان تحفه عن الموضوع
> سلم ايدك


اشكرك اختي الغاليه علي هذا الاطراء والثناء
 الذي اشعر انه كثير جدا علي
ولكني سأعمل علي ان اكون عند حسن ظن كل اخوتي
:::::::::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
سلام ونعمه رب المجد
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
اشكرك اخي الغالي
"twin"
لتقييمك الغالي جدا علي قلبي
تحياتي الخاصه لك اخي
سلام ملك السلام
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
اشكرك اخي الغالي
"twin"
لتقييمك الغالي جدا علي قلبي
تحياتي الخاصه لك اخي
سلام ملك السلام
​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (12 فبراير 2012)

*هوايه  الكتايه سواء قصيده - مقال - قصه كدة يعنى مجرد هووووايه مش موهبه*
*وبلعب بعرايس المسرح بعرف اتكلم باصواتهم ^_^  هوايه برضه*
*وبصمم هوايه برضه مجربتش اكون محترفه اوى ممممم*
*اساسا الموضوع مش ليا لكن فكرته جميله ربنا يوفقكم*​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (12 فبراير 2012)

التصميم بانواعه " صور او فلاش"


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
اخي الغالي والحبيب
" اليعازر "
اخي الغالي والحبيب
"!! MiNa ElbataL !!"
اخي الغالي والحبيب
 "Coptic4Ever2"
اختي الغاليه
 "netta"
اشكركم جدا علي التقييمات الغاليه علي قلبي
اتمني ان اكون عند حسن ظن كل اخوتي فى المنتدي
تحياتي
++بداية العمر++
سلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل العقول
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (16 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::::::
الا تتذكرون هذا الموضوع
اين مواهبكم التي تحدثتم عنها
::::::::::::::::::::
ألن نتشارك مواهبنا 
::::::::::::::::::::
اسفا..قد نسيتم الموضوع
:::::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
​


----------



## Samir poet (16 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * ربنا يزيد ويبارك
> هل عندك القدره انك تسجل بصوتك النص اللي هيتبعتلك
> يعني دورك في القصه " بصوتك وبطريقه تمثليه "
> *​


انا قريب همثل فى مسرحية وهحاول على قد ما اقدر اخدها واجبهلك
هنا


----------



## Samir poet (16 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * ربنا يزيد ويبارك
> هل عندك القدره انك تسجل بصوتك النص اللي هيتبعتلك
> يعني دورك في القصه " بصوتك وبطريقه تمثليه "
> *​


*لللاسف كمان مش هقدر لكن ينفع اقول شعر عادى*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 أكتوبر 2012)

انا مرنمة 
و اتمنى ااشارك معاكم 

فكرة جمييييييييييلة


----------

